# Roy for England.



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 29, 2012)

According to SKY, Roy Hodgson has been approached about the England manager's job.

I quite like Roy and I think he's a good manager.


----------



## Naybrains (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah was on twitter earlier. 
Seemingly Arry was offered the job but the FA couldn't honour his request to have his wages paid into the the Dug's bank account.


----------



## connor (Apr 29, 2012)

ill become a welshman or scotsman if that idiot takes charge of the England team!  Really dont rate him on the bigger stage with bigger players.
Yes he is good with small teams etc but i dont know if he has the credentials to have players with egos.  Look at Liverpool when he was there tried turning them from a footballing team into a punt and run style.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 29, 2012)

We spoke about this yesterday during our journey to endure 90 mins of torture at Elland Road an we all thought that it was strange that twitchy hadn't  been offered anything yet and the majority of us thought that therefore he wasn't getting anything.

As long as he make as good a job of it as he did at Liverpool I would wholeheartedly love to see him take it.:rofl:
Sadly tho I think he will do a great job.

And by the way after watching the **** served up at Leeds yesterday I will never again slag off the SPL.:smirk:


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 29, 2012)

connor said:



			ill become a welshman or scotsman if that idiot takes charge of the England team!  Really dont rate him on the bigger stage with bigger players.
Yes he is good with small teams etc but i dont know if he has the credentials to have players with egos.  Look at Liverpool when he was there tried turning them from a footballing team into a punt and run style.
		
Click to expand...

Try managing a club when a legend is giving interviews saying he'd love the job!

They aren't exactly setting the world alight in the league at present.

No reason why he can't do what every other England manager has done.

With the group of players we have the Quarters will be a decent result.


----------



## connor (Apr 29, 2012)

I just cant stand him as a manager even more so after his performance at liverpool, Ok we aint setting the world on fire at the moment and perhaps he was a stop gap whilst kenny was on holiday but there is just something about him he isnt a proven manager on the big stage with the better class of players.
Ok if the FA want an english manager i can see why after the farce under capello but I am firmly in team Rednapp. Hell i would rather see glen hoddle at the reins again before Hodgson. I rank him along the like of steve mclaren.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 29, 2012)

I really hope they don't appoint Woy as he will do a great job.

Better qualified for the post than any of the other English jokers in the frame.


----------



## connor (Apr 29, 2012)

Dodger said:



			I really hope they don't appoint Woy as he will do a great job.

Better qualified for the post than any of the other English jokers in the frame.
		
Click to expand...

so you do or you dont want him? not sure if your being sarcastic or not


----------



## Dodger (Apr 29, 2012)

connor said:



			so you do or you dont want him? not sure if your being sarcastic or not
		
Click to expand...

I don't want him to be appointed as I think he will do a great job and I am a Scotsman with a dislike for England.:smirk:


----------



## connor (Apr 29, 2012)

oooo that explains it then didnt know you was from north of the border


----------



## Evesdad (Apr 29, 2012)

Dodger said:



			We spoke about this yesterday during our journey to endure 90 mins of torture at Elland Road an we all thought that it was strange that twitchy hadn't  been offered anything yet and the majority of us thought that therefore he wasn't getting anything.

As long as he make as good a job of it as he did at Liverpool I would wholeheartedly love to see him take it.:rofl:
Sadly tho I think he will do a great job.

And by the way after watching the **** served up at Leeds yesterday I will never again slag off the SPL.:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

The mighty foxes not get you excited?? They haven't me all season lol!

I think on paper Roy has an excellent cv, although bought poorly while at Blackburn! Difficult time at Liverpool going through changes etc.

I still don't know why we get hung up on the manager being english, we've  Rome. That rule already, just appoint the best person for the job!

And do it quick!!


----------



## LanDog (Apr 29, 2012)

connor said:



			I just cant stand him as a manager even more so after his performance at liverpool, Ok we aint setting the world on fire at the moment and perhaps he was a stop gap whilst kenny was on holiday but there is just something about him he isnt a proven manager on the big stage with the better class of players.
Ok if the FA want an english manager i can see why after the farce under capello but I am firmly in team Rednapp. Hell i would rather see glen hoddle at the reins again before Hodgson. I rank him along the like of steve mclaren.
		
Click to expand...

Woy has managed in many different European Countries and has won different leagues and cups across the continent, more qualified than 'Arry who has only managed to have a hand in bankrupting or relegating every club he has managed. Southampton, Portsmouth, West Ham show that now Tottingham will soon follow suit hopefully


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 29, 2012)

......and here is another Scotsman that hopes you don't appoint Roy.

I think you should stick with good ol Arry, he's a right geezer aint ee. Always makes me laugh.
If not Arry I'd go for Sam Allardyce he is almost as good.


----------



## connor (Apr 29, 2012)

LanDog said:



			Woy has managed in many different European Countries and has won different leagues and cups across the continent, more qualified than 'Arry who has only managed to have a hand in bankrupting or relegating every club he has managed. Southampton, Portsmouth, West Ham show that now Tottingham will soon follow suit hopefully
		
Click to expand...

managed across the continent yes i agree but won bugger all at the Bigger clubs eg inter and liverpool. The cups he won are in crap leagues which backs up my argument over he cant do the big time and big players

Halmstad 

Allsvenskan (2): 1976, 1979
MalmÃ¶ FF 

Swedish football champions (2): 1986, 1988
Allsvenskan (5): 1985, 1986, 1987, 1988, 1989
Svenska Cupen (2): 1985â€“86, 1988â€“89
Copenhagen 

Danish Superliga (1): 2000â€“01
Danish Super Cup (1): 2001

BUt like someone else said why go English just go the best man suitable. Although i think harry has more of a players backing then good old woy.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 29, 2012)

Evesdad said:



			The mighty foxes not get you excited?? They haven't me all season lol!

I think on paper Roy has an excellent cv, although bought poorly while at Blackburn! Difficult time at Liverpool going through changes etc.

I still don't know why we get hung up on the manager being english, we've  Rome. That rule already, just appoint the best person for the job!

And do it quick!!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree, I dont care too much for England.

It should be the best man for the job who may win it rather than an Englishman who will probably go in the quarters.


----------



## Evesdad (Apr 29, 2012)

But international football is not club football. Take Capello, he has won everything going in top European football. England were pants at the last world cup. Think Roy maybe good but to be honest no one is standing out for me. 

Also remember when the nation had their choice in manager and the fa appointed keegan! Disaster!


----------



## connor (Apr 29, 2012)

hes had a few clubs as well as allready international appointments suprised he hasnt been called an experienced international manager by people yet. I will laugh if the papers now jump on the Hodgson bandwagon after backing harry so much.


[TABLE="class: infobox vcard, width: 22"]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 3"]Halmstad
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 3"]Bristol City
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 3"]Oddevold
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 3"]Ã–rebro
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 3"]MalmÃ¶ FF
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 3"]NeuchÃ¢tel Xamax
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 3"]Switzerland
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 3"]Internazionale
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 3"]Blackburn Rovers
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 3"]Internazionale
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 3"]Grasshopper
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 3"]FC Copenhagen
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 3"]Udinese
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 3"]United Arab Emirates
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 3"]Viking
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 3"]Finland
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 3"]Fulham
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 3"]Liverpool
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="colspan: 3"]West Bromwich Albion
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Scottjd1 (Apr 29, 2012)

connor said:



			managed across the continent yes i agree but won bugger all at the Bigger clubs eg inter and liverpool. The cups he won are in crap leagues which backs up my argument over he cant do the big time and big players

Halmstad 

Allsvenskan (2): 1976, 1979
MalmÃ¶ FF 

Swedish football champions (2): 1986, 1988
Allsvenskan (5): 1985, 1986, 1987, 1988, 1989
Svenska Cupen (2): 1985â€“86, 1988â€“89
Copenhagen 

Danish Superliga (1): 2000â€“01
Danish Super Cup (1): 2001
BUt like someone else said why go English just go the best man suitable. Although i think harry has more of a players backing then good old woy.
		
Click to expand...

And what has Harry won...

Just goes to show what a poor choice there is, hopefully Pardew continues to improve and he can take it in a couple of years.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 29, 2012)

Wish the FA would stop prevaricating and give the job to someone who actually wants it...

Stuart Pearce...


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 29, 2012)

Any one but twitchy. He is one dimensional. Plan a. Plan b? See plan a.

No tactics. None.

Of course the players like him, he bigs them up, makes excuses for them, is one of the lads, is on the take (allegedly, although there is no proof, yet), will pick the same out of form players (time and time again, crouchy for instance, jt, lamps, etc) and is like your favourite uncle (well, not mine, but some ones).

Roy would be ok.


----------



## connor (Apr 29, 2012)

Scottjd1 said:



			And what has Harry won...

Just goes to show what a poor choice there is, hopefully Pardew continues to improve and he can take it in a couple of years.
		
Click to expand...

true but i think that harry just seems to have the better credentials. Ok maybe my views are slightly blinkered being a LFC fan but i didnt agree with his appointment when that happened.

I'd try tapping up a scotsman and i dont mean fergie. I think Moyes could have a good crack at it.
I think it could be time to accept that as a Nation we are crap as a team! Individual talent we have in abundance right through the spine of the team but for some reason we just dont seem to perform as a team!

Look over the last few years when it was gerrard and lamps they just couldnt play well together when on the pitch! Where as other International teams there big players can play together! eg xavi & iniesta

As a fan and i am massivly guilty of it we get to the big tournaments and we say its our year we expect to win or at least get to the semis at the very worse. But in reality we put in a lack luster performance through out the tournament and instantly we look at the manager and call for his head!


----------



## GB72 (Apr 29, 2012)

What we need is someone who knows the young players, is not affraid to have a clear out and is willing to start from scratch and build (pretty much like Lancaster has done with the rugby team) get some pride back in the shirt and pick on form nto reputation.

Whover gets the job should NOT take up the post before the Euros. If they do badly they will be tarnished before they get started and if they do well they will be crushed by the hype. Let Stuart Pearce do the Euros and see if he is a contender. If not, appoint straight after.


----------



## connor (Apr 29, 2012)

GB72 said:



			What we need is someone who knows the young players, is not affraid to have a clear out and is willing to start from scratch and build (pretty much like Lancaster has done with the rugby team) get some pride back in the shirt and pick on form nto reputation.

Whover gets the job should NOT take up the post before the Euros. If they do badly they will be tarnished before they get started and if they do well they will be crushed by the hype. Let Stuart Pearce do the Euros and see if he is a contender. If not, appoint straight after.
		
Click to expand...

a great point here i think.  Not thought of doing things that way but it does make sence peracey has been round the England setup for a while and he understands what the passion of playing for england is.  Be interesting if the FA look into this


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 29, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Any one but twitchy.
		
Click to expand...

Don't feel it will be too big a disaster if he is given the job for the Euro's....

Both HR and RH would want somthing more than that... Where as Pearce may well be happy to agree to an interim deal to cover the Euro's...

Whoever takes the England team to the Euro's is potentially in for a hiding... Too higher expectations for what is currently a mediocre squad...


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 29, 2012)

I would rather have Woy than Arry personally. Woy was on a hiding to nothing at Anfield, yes he made mistakes but so has Kenny(lots of them) anyone else at LFC would have been sacked for their league form. Rafa has to shoulder some blame as well.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 29, 2012)

connor said:



			a great point here i think. Not thought of doing things that way but it does make sence peracey has been round the England setup for a while and he understands what the passion of playing for england is. Be interesting if the FA look into this
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much what the rugby team did with Lancaster, put him in as a caretaker for one tournament and see what happens. In that instance it saved them millions on a big name. If it went wrong then there was no loss as there were no expectations.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 29, 2012)

connor said:



			I'd try tapping up a scotsman...
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully, the FA see offering the job to a Jimmy as an "over my dead body" situation...

I've heard of lateral thinking but there is a limit ...


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 29, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			I would rather have Woy than Arry personally. Woy was on a hiding to nothing at Anfield, yes he made mistakes but so has Kenny(lots of them) anyone else at LFC would have been sacked for their league form. Rafa has to shoulder some blame as well.
		
Click to expand...

What blame should rafa take for hodgson's mess?

The biggest problem at the time of the appointment of Hodgson was Liverpool FC were up for sale and there was a lot of problems off the pitch that were affecting the playing side.

The people who were in charge of selling the club had no background in football and were just money men with no feelings or care about the club Just getting the RBS's money back.

Martin Broughton and Christian Purslow sacked rafa because they wanted a yes man in charge to make it easier for them to sell t club.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 29, 2012)

I've been saying for months on here Hodgson will get it. Not only has he managed across the globe both at club and international level but he's on the top FIFA coaching panel and its a pretty elite group. He's also going to tick all the FA boxes. No skeletons (we know of - but pretty unlikely) no media gaffes (Hoddle, Capello), pretty media neutral (even at Liverpool he wasn't castigated in the same way others are). A good coach I actually think he will do well. He brough the best out of a mediocre side at Fulham and to be honest mediocre is what England are. I think he would give youngsters a chance and I'm sure he'd have a plan B (unlike Sven or Fabio)


----------



## bozza (Apr 29, 2012)

No matter who get's the job as soon as they get a bad result the press will be straight on his back and be trying to force him out the door.


----------



## Piece (Apr 29, 2012)

I am probably well and truly on my own here, but I'd have any nationality taking the job as long as he was the best man for it. I'd like to think we could go balls-out for Pep, Mourinho, Hiddink, etc. but these seem to be unrealistic targets due to unavailability and the current preference to go all-England on the next appointment. 

 Woy has a managerial CV as long as my driver shaft, but his record of landing trophies is about the same as me hitting fairways in reg. For me Psycho isn't the answer either; too much ingrained in the current setup to bring anything fresh. Arry is probably the best we've got to offer but leaves a trail of destruction wherever he goes and isn't very loyal.

Give it to someone who is going to change our style of football and not just someone who is a good "motivator".


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 29, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



*What blame should rafa take for hodgson's mess?

*The biggest problem at the time of the appointment of Hodgson was Liverpool FC were up for sale and there was a lot of problems off the pitch that were affecting the playing side.

The people who were in charge of selling the club had no background in football and were just money men with no feelings or care about the club Just getting the RBS's money back.

Martin Broughton and Christian Purslow sacked rafa because they wanted a yes man in charge to make it easier for them to sell t club.
		
Click to expand...

We will start with Aquilani shall we


----------



## Scottjd1 (Apr 29, 2012)

It doesnt matter who is in charge, the players are all so up themselves and they only want the 'england cap' so they demand more money when the next contract talks come up.

Another reason why I am not as in to football as I used to be...

:rant:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 29, 2012)

Hoping Roy gets it now as I had Â£20 at 10-1 when Capello went


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 29, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			We will start with Aquilani shall we

Click to expand...

That old chestnut eh.

Aquilani was the only replacement we could afford to buy at that time, as we only paid Â£5m upfront and the rest was in installments

 Rafa was promised by the people in charge that when sold Arbeloa and Alonso whatever fee we got he had to spend, those players went and when we received the money off Real Madrid  tha went straight to pay off the yanks debt. Rafa had already lined up Silva,jotevic and another player( can't remember) but they fell through and we ended up spending. Â£1m on kyriagos and and Â£4m on Johnson from Portsmouth as they still owed us from the crouch deal.

Every manager makes poor signings but rafa made more good than bad.

Don't believe everything thats in the papers


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 29, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			That old chestnut eh.

Aquilani was the only replacement we could afford to buy at that time, as we only paid Â£5m upfront and the rest was in installments

Rafa was promised by the people in charge that when sold Arbeloa and Alonso whatever fee we got he had to spend, those players went and when we received the money off Real Madrid tha went straight to pay off the yanks debt. Rafa had already lined up Silva,jotevic and another player( can't remember) but they fell through and we ended up spending. Â£1m on kyriagos and and Â£4m on Johnson from Portsmouth as they still owed us from the crouch deal.

Every manager makes poor signings but rafa made more good than bad.

Don't believe everything thats in the papers 

Click to expand...

Some of Rafa's signings were good yes nobody can dispute that, Alonso,Torres, Reina spring to mind however all I am saying is that he signed a lot and I mean a lot of average players. I am going to quote a paper here but it is fact. Benitez spent Â£229 Million between 2004 when he arrived and 2009 on 76 players!!! Even if he paid for Aquilani in installments after the Â£5 Mil initial fee take into account his wages and it was a shocking waste of money in anyones book. Have a read of the article here and see how many you think were good signings because I cant see that many to be honest:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-players-signed-Liverpool-managers-reign.html


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 29, 2012)

Not quite sure what Rafa signings has to do with England though??? - confused!


----------



## GB72 (Apr 29, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not quite sure what Rafa signings has to do with England though??? - confused!
		
Click to expand...

I think the argument is that Rafa's signings were at least in part responsible for Hodgson's poor performance at Liverpool


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 29, 2012)

GB72 said:



			I think the argument is that Rafa's signings were at least in part responsible for Hodgson's poor performance at Liverpool
		
Click to expand...

Correct Roy inherited some of Rafa's mess that he left. Hodgson made mistakes yes Poulsen, Cole and a few others but with Kenny lurking in the background he was on a hiding to nothing so felt a bit sorry for him really for all the flak he took when it wasn't all his doing.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 29, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Some of Rafa's signings were good yes nobody can dispute that, Alonso,Torres, Reina spring to mind however all I am saying is that he signed a lot and I mean a lot of average players. I am going to quote a paper here but it is fact. Benitez spent Â£229 Million between 2004 when he arrived and 2009 on 76 players!!! Even if he paid for Aquilani in installments after the Â£5 Mil initial fee take into account his wages and it was a shocking waste of money in anyones book. Have a read of the article here and see how many you think were good signings because I cant see that many to be honest:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...-players-signed-Liverpool-managers-reign.html

Click to expand...


Haha the Daily Mail writing facts    out of those 76  players he signed how many we're ready made 1st team players??

There is a lot of young players in that list aswell as a few free transfers but don't let that stop the press driven agenda rubbish. 

He brought in circa Â£150m so he only spent Â£80m in 6yrs.

Unlike hodgson's signings, we're still paying their wages even after they've left. 

Like I say don't believe everything the xnephobic agenda driven press write.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 29, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Correct Roy inherited some of Rafa's mess that he left. Hodgson made mistakes yes Poulsen, Cole and a few others but with Kenny lurking in the background he was on a hiding to nothing so felt a bit sorry for him really for all the flak he took when it wasn't all his doing.
		
Click to expand...

The flak Hodgson got was-self inflicted. The people in charge of selling the club interviewed kenny for the job and thought they knew better.

Hodgson's not fit enough to clean Rafa's or Kennys boots.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 29, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha the Daily Mail writing facts   out of those 76 players he signed how many we're ready made 1st team players??

There is a lot of young players in that list aswell as a few free transfers but don't let that stop the press driven agenda rubbish. 

He brought in circa Â£150m so he only spent Â£80m in 6yrs.

Unlike hodgson's signings, we're still paying their wages even after they've left. 

Like I say don't believe everything the xnephobic agenda driven press write.
		
Click to expand...

Dont matter what paper it's in mate whether it be The Sun, Mail or Telegraph the *fact* is he signed 76 players in 5 years of which around 90% were poor if that aint poor management I dont know what is. Rafa was soon found out when he went to Inter they canned him after about 6 months similar to Roy actually. Very overrated Manager I think. He won the Champs league for you 1 year a fine achievement granted although with a lot of luck on the way and enforced changes made on him in the final. Other than that the odd trophy and one near miss in the league which he cocked up by keep chopping the team around.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 29, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			The flak Hodgson got was-self inflicted. The people in charge of selling the club interviewed kenny for the job and thought they knew better.

Hodgson's not fit enough to clean Rafa's or Kennys boots.
		
Click to expand...

Not saying Hodgson didn't make mistakes he did, but I feel he has been made a scapegoat for a lot of LFC's problems which are not all down to him. Granted the 2 septic tanks you had running the club were rotten eggs


----------



## Dodger (Apr 29, 2012)

'arrrrrry hears the news....


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 29, 2012)

That is quality even from a Scotsman:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 29, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Not saying Hodgson didn't make mistakes he did, but I feel he has been made a scapegoat for a lot of LFC's problems which are not all down to him. Granted the 2 septic tanks you had running the club were rotten eggs
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find rafa has been made the scapegoat for all of liverpools problem.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 29, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			I think you'll find rafa has been made the scapegoat for all of liverpools problem.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm not sure about that. The yanks seemed to come in for a lot of stick. It is a combo of various individuals and not down to one person I think they all have to shoulder some blame. The Yanks,Rafa,Woy and Kenny have all been guilty of appalling descisions.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 30, 2012)

Everyone saying Hodgson couldn't cut it or handle the pressure at Liverpool need a reality check,he was never given a chance by yhe fans and was massively let down by the players.

My fear if he gets the England job is that exactly the same will happn.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 30, 2012)

For those who think Dalgliesh is a good manager remember when he was given free reign at Celtic. 
The Celtic fans were estatic and the press loved the appointment.
He appointed John Barnes as coach, bought very poorly and made a total dogs breakfast of the whole thing.
 I think he lasted as long as Hodgson did at Liverpool
Dalgliesh has never built a team whereas Hodgson has built about a dozen teams in about six countries.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 30, 2012)

To be honest I dont fancy Woy or 'Arry for the job

Guardiola will be a free agent soon


----------



## Dodger (May 1, 2012)

You really have to laugh at the English.

They cry for one of their own to be appointed then when the one with the best C.V. is appointed they all cry that he still isn't good enough...amazing.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 1, 2012)

Dodger said:



			You really have to laugh at the English.

They cry for one of their own to be appointed then when the one with the best C.V. is appointed they all cry that he still isn't good enough...amazing.
		
Click to expand...

All because most people had decided Arry was the one for the job. I just hope they give Roy a chance. Personally if I was hime I would have wanted to take charge after the Euro's are over as I reckon he is on a hiding to nothing in that.


----------



## Marshy77 (May 1, 2012)

I wouldn't have chosen Roy but have come round to the idea of him being the manager and for me its a good one. I never really wanted Harry to be the manager as I don't think he has enough experience at that level and wasn't sure he could manage to switch from club football to international. I would have welcomed an another forgein manager, I don't really have a problem with that at all. I think now is the time for the players to stand up and be counted and do there jobs - if there good enough as a team rather than individually.

I think after Roys reign and dependant when that is, we will need a strong manager to come in and tell the older players that its time to move on and be brave enough to build a younger more inexperienced side for the future. Maybe that will be Roy's job after the Euro's for the preparation for 2014.


----------



## GB72 (May 1, 2012)

The more that I hear, the more that I reckon that Harry was never on the radar. Sounds like The FA wanted someone who will base himself at the new Burton training camp and be out there most days in a tracksuit with teams from all age groups. Not sure that you would get Harry to move from the South coast let alone to the Midlands and get him to be so hands on with the development of the national game as a whole.

Being an international manager is a totally different beast to being a club manager and many have been good at one but not the other. I actually think that Roy has a chance of doing a decent job, especially if he is not affraid to have a clear out of the old guard after the Euros.


----------



## Luulox (May 1, 2012)

honestly i cant see his appointment making any difference to the team at all. The England team is  full of mediocre players who think they are great and outright t*(%^*s like John terry and shrek. would like to see Roy remove ninety percent of them and give younger players a go.


----------



## Neddy (May 1, 2012)

I think it's a decent appointment but at a funny time.

Let's say England tank at the Euros (which is very possible), will the blame not be put on Woy, putting him under immediate pressure....?


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2012)

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't recall Redknapp actually coming out and saying he wanted the England job. I actually think Hodgson will be a good choice as he's a bit of an unknown quantity with the players. I agree with the last part of Luulox's post - ship out all the underachievers and give the younger players a good run.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 1, 2012)

Dodger said:



			'arrrrrry hears the news....






Click to expand...

Brilliant!


----------



## rosecott (May 1, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Hodgson's not fit enough to clean Rafa's or Kennys boots.
		
Click to expand...

You must be joking. The gutter press and Liverpool fans were the problem.


----------



## sawtooth (May 1, 2012)

Dodger said:



			You really have to laugh at the English.

They cry for one of their own to be appointed then when the one with the best C.V. is appointed they all cry that he still isn't good enough...amazing.
		
Click to expand...

Not me. I think Roy is a great choice, won league titles in different countries, worked wonders at Fulham , done well in Italy, with Switzerand , Finland, etc.

Its about time that the FA realised that club football and international football is different. Nice to see them appoint someone who has managed an international team before and he did particularly well. I dont see it as a step up, its just different to manage a national team so I dont accept the argument that if he failed at Liverpool how the hell is managing England.

By the way I dont think he failed at Liverpool more like he was ousted before he a had a chance to make a difference.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 1, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			Not me. I think Roy is a great choice, won league titles in different countries, worked wonders at Fulham , done well in Italy, with Switzerand , Finland, etc.

Its about time that the FA realised that club football and international football is different. Nice to see them appoint someone who has managed an international team before and he did particularly well. I dont see it as a step up, its just different to manage a national team so I dont accept the argument that if he failed at Liverpool how the hell is managing England.

By the way I dont think he failed at Liverpool more like he was ousted before he a had a chance to make a difference.
		
Click to expand...

I agree I would rather have hime than Arrrry any day. As I was saying in another discussion he took a lot of unreasonable flak during his time at Liverpool yes he did make mistakes but it was not all his fault. The problem at Liverpool is that they are that far behind Man Utd in everything the job is 10 times tougher just like it was at Man Utd when Liverpool were dominating.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 1, 2012)

I'm a big Hodgson fan after what he did for Fulham and to be honest I hope he can do a similar job with England. Either way I'm off to Ladbrokes tomorrow to collect on my bet!


----------



## Robobum (May 2, 2012)

Dodger said:



			You really have to laugh at the English.

They cry for one of their own to be appointed then when the one with the best C.V. is appointed they all cry that he still isn't good enough...amazing.
		
Click to expand...

Sad but true Dodge - hence the daily comics headlines today!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (May 2, 2012)

Dodger said:



			They cry for one of their own to be appointed then when the one with the best C.V. is appointed they all cry that he still isn't good enough...amazing.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's media lead.
Who's to say which manager will be successful on the International stage?  When Greece won the Euros, was their manager at the time lauded as a top class international manager?  Otto Rehhagel - I doubt it!!  But, he got them organised and they won the tournament.

I don't think the manager of England is the problem, it's the players.  I pretty much gave up on England after I watched them stroll round the park against Germany in 2010.  Utterly embarrassing.  None of them cared as they had nothing to play for.  For the top players the CL is the pinnacle, not England and it showed.

I wish Roy all the best but with all the tactical accumen in the world, he needs to get the players proud to play for England before we can ever even think about being successful again.


----------



## bladeplayer (May 2, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			I don't think the manager of England is the problem, it's the players.  I pretty much gave up on England after I watched them stroll round the park against Germany in 2010.  Utterly embarrassing.  None of them cared as they had nothing to play for.  For the top players the CL is the pinnacle, not England and it showed.

.
		
Click to expand...

Nailed it right there .. primadonnas , & unwarranted primadonnas at that.... 


Some quotes from Stephen Gerrard on Sky news sports pages today ....

Gerrard praises Hodgson
Steven Gerrard has reiterated his belief that Roy Hodgson is a good choice as England boss, praising his loyalty and honesty

Roy's a good manager. I've worked with him before. I think he took the Liverpool job at the wrong time but my opinion of Roy hasn't changed before he got the job, whilst he had the job and after it

He was very good tactically; very thorough. A great guy; very loyal and honest with the players and that's all we'd ask from him..

Honest apraisal ?   Good manager , good tacticaly . very thorough , loyal and honest !!! if so what happened at his time there ? or is it a big bum lick to be captain for the euros ? 
Thoughts ?


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 2, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			I wish Roy all the best but with all the tactical accumen in the world, he needs to get the players proud to play for England before we can ever even think about being successful again.
		
Click to expand...

Nail and head. 

Ship out the oldies and give the likes of Oxlaide-Chamberlain and that kid from Tottenham (who's name escapes me at this exact moment) a chance. Show them that it's an honour to wear the 3 Lions.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 3, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			...... and that kid from Tottenham (who's name escapes me at this exact moment) a chance.
		
Click to expand...

Walker?


----------



## MegaSteve (May 3, 2012)

Was reminded last night why Roy is a better choice over 'Arry...

Now don't get me wrong 'Arry is a diamond geezer and a right proper manager... Problem is the 'package' you get with him... That JJ character is a right total penis...


----------



## Aztecs27 (May 3, 2012)

MegaSteve said:



			Walker?
		
Click to expand...

That's the fellow. I've been impressed by him this season. 

Also, the front page of The Sun yesterday was pretty pathetic.


----------

